# Fabriquer ses Enceintes Bluetooth Portable?



## aphro_fg (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps j'essaye de trouver une alternative aux câbles pour raccorder mon macbook (que je trimballe partout) à des enceintes (mais des bonnes enceintes!).

Je voyage pas mal et j'ai donc trouver un modèle assez intéressant dans un rapport qualité son/poid/encombrement/portabilité: Le fameux SoundDock Portable de Bose que tout le monde connait (dans le but d'une utilisation pour macbook pas iPod, dock rabattu).




​
Oui mais voilà il est portable, il dispose d'une bonne batterie et d'un prise AUX IN pour le macbook mais si je suis obligé de le laissé branché ça limite tout de suite la portabilité.

Alors j'ai cherché un recepteur Bluetooth A2DP avec une sortie Jack que j'aurai pu fixer à l'arrière de l'appareil, mais bien sur avec batterie aussi ! 
Ce qui est impossible à trouver, si vous avez trouvé faites moi signe...

Bref voilà la pauvre alternative qui s'offre à moi:
le ANYCOM BAR-10




Un recepteur bluetooth A2DP avec une sortie RCA et sur secteur, fournit avec un adaptateur 12V. :mouais:

Ce qui veut dire que je dois premièrement ajouter un raccord RCA/Jack pour le son et une mini batterie rechargeable 12V (qu'on peut trouver sur ebay) pour alimenter le recepteur !!

Bref je trouve ca un peu beaucoup pour du portable, si vous avez une idée je suis preneur.

Merci

Ah oui, si jamais vous pensez au Parrot Party c'est pas la peine il fonctionne extrement mal avec nos amis les Mac (soufle, déco, grésillement, etc).​


----------

